# EPSON Printer Utility



## Guccil (20 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Voilà mon problème du jour... EPSON printer utility ne fonctionne pas très bien depuis quelque temps. En effet je n'ai plus accès au tableau me permettant d'aligner les têtes, de les nettoyer ou de les déboucher... Lorsque j'ouvre l'appli le tableau avec la liste des imprimantes est vide ????   

Je ne sais plus quoi faire je n'arrête pas d'installer et de désinstaller le driver. Mais rien à faire.

A noter que je suis sous OS X 10.3.4 et que mon imprimante est une epson stylus 740.

MERCI beaucoup par avance.


----------



## vincmyl (20 Juin 2004)

J'avais le meme pb avec une 750 et j'ai cherché les derniers drivers sur le site de Epson et ca marche impecc


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2004)

Bizarre ça...   
tu as essayé sur un autre compte ?
sinon le traditionnel couple:
As tu essayé de réparer les autorisations dans l'utilitaire de disque ?
As tu fait un petit coup d'onyx ?


----------



## Guccil (20 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre ça...
> tu as essayé sur un autre compte ?
> sinon le traditionnel couple:
> As tu essayé de réparer les autorisations dans l'utilitaire de disque ?
> As tu fait un petit coup d'onyx ?




Message bien reçu mais je fait quoi pour vérifier les autorisations ? Et c'est quoi un coup d'Onyx ?

Le problème est qu'en fait il y a un ou deux mois de ça, ça fonctionnait très bien...


----------



## imaout (20 Juin 2004)

Guccil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Voilà mon problème du jour... EPSON printer utility ne fonctionne pas très bien depuis quelque temps. En effet je n'ai plus accès au tableau me permettant d'aligner les têtes, de les nettoyer ou de les déboucher... Lorsque j'ouvre l'appli le tableau avec la liste des imprimantes est vide ????
> 
> ...


Dans Configuration d'imprimante, qu'as-tu comme machine dans la liste des imprimantes ?

Moi par exemple, j'ai une stylus 750 qui figure 2 fois : la première , c'est le driver d'Epson qui me donne accès aux utilitaires alors que la seconde vient de Gimp-Print qui lui laisse l'icone utilitaire en grisé donc inaccessible.

Si les utilitaires ne sont pas utilisables, c'est sans doute que tu n'as pas le driver adéquat (mais l'imprimante reste utilisable).


----------



## vincmyl (21 Juin 2004)

Chez moi c'est comme chez imaout...c'est pour ca, va faire un tour sur le site de Epson


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2004)

Guccil a dit:
			
		

> Message bien reçu mais je fait quoi pour vérifier les autorisations ? Et c'est quoi un coup d'Onyx ?
> 
> Le problème est qu'en fait il y a un ou deux mois de ça, ça fonctionnait très bien...


les autorisations , c'est dans applications/utilitaires/ utilitaires de disque
onyx est un logiciel telechargeable qui comme sont nom l'indique nettoie et fait de la maintenance sur le mac, moila essaye déjà cela et si tu n'as pas de résultats alors on envisagera de chercher les derniers logiciels ou de réinstaller


----------

